
Extreme agility (with more on GitHub process by rtomayko) - mbrubeck
http://rc3.org/2010/02/20/extreme-agility/
======
rtomayko
Also, I personally wouldn't call what we do "extreme agility" (whatever that
means). "Flexible", "minimal process", "ad hoc" are all more accurate (and
less gut wrenching) ways of describing it if you ask me.

------
maurycy
I always find it insulting when someone assumes that developers are motivated
only by technical challenges, and if there's no carrot and stick, they tend to
focus on the most hardcore, yet unimportant, stuff.

Developers are not stupid. On the contrary, they are extremely smart and if
they act stupid, usually it means that the management is poor. We don't live
in 70s anymore. A developer does not imply unshaved MIT hacker.

My bet is that the source of this assumption is lack of business objectives'
sharing. The engineering department is separated from clients and hardly
anyone, except the project managers, know what are the client's problems, or
goals of the project.

------
jbellis
The actual schacon interview is much better:
<http://thegeektalk.com/interviews/scott-chacon>

